# web hosting



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi.
Any recs on web hosting.
Are free sites any good?
Just need something VERY basic.
I want to use my website more for advertising than to sell off of.
Thanks.


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try 000webhost

Sent from my MB855 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## pastor (May 26, 2012)

I use domainspricedright.com They are part of godaddy. The support they offer is outstanding.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I use HostGator, which I haven't had any problems with so far. I do not currently have a fancy e-commerce site but several of my friends use it for theirs.


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

I dont have a lot of experience here, but I have had sites with 2 different hosts. Hostgator has been amazing. Easy site creation, good prices, user friendly, and has a lot of options that come with the monthly price that my past host charged extra for.

I recommend Hostgator


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, check this article which will guide you how to make free sites and which are good...but i suggest you to make a professional site by hiring someone professional. Check this link.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Free sites are not free. They usually contain advertisements for someone else that you have no control over. Also many are run by 'kids' from their parents home and are not reliable. If you need some cheap space for starting out, let me know. I have my own web servers and can work something out with you.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I just need something for more of a blog than for selling off of.
It's just a place to go for information on where to buy my stuff and things like that.
One page would do the trick.


----------



## notorioustees (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been using bluehost.com for a few years now...my site has never been down due to server issues, at the time of signing the rates were awesome now they're even lower ($4.95/mo), and i have more space than i'll most likely ever need.


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

You can use Microsoft Web Matrix to put a Wordpress site together, then connect it to a WebSecureHosting account. Use the Basic Account and enter promo code "WebMatrix55" for hosting as low as 2.25$ a month!

If you want a free option, you may want to look into creating a HUB PAGE at hubpages.com.
Or, alternatively you can even create a Google Web Site, or similarly with Yahoo.
You can also create a Google Business Page, and enter the details of your business there, It will also help get you visible in google and then you can link it to your hubpage/google/facebook etc!...


----------

